# Smelly ears



## Dylansmum

Dylan's ears have recently started to smell like old socks. I can't see much in the way of wax or anything and I've used Clean Aural three times now, but they still smell. Any suggestions?


----------



## weez74

I took Rosie to the vet when her ears smelled, as I suspected an infection. I was right, but she was also clearly bothered by them and trying to scratch them all the time. How is Dylan?


----------



## Dylansmum

He had one occasion a week ago when he rubbed them on the floor, but nothing since then or since I used the ear cleaner. But maybe a vet visit might be best.


----------



## lady amanda

i would say go to the vet, just to be sure, he does like swimming in funny things..lol....I use the tropiclean ear cleaner on lady and it works AMAZING!!


----------



## paul1959

Possibly ear mites?


----------



## JoJo

nice hot topic.. smell ears .... 

I think I need to clean my dogs ears, I do wipe them out and pluck a few hairs out a couple of times week, but I was going to ask the vets for a recommended ear cleaner..

Anyone recommend a good ear cleaner and where to get it from please?


----------



## Dylansmum

paul1959 said:


> Possibly ear mites?


I think I remember vaguely reading that advocate kills ear mites?? so probably not.


----------



## JoJo

Dylansmum said:


> I think I remember vaguely reading that advocate kills ear mites?? so probably not.


ok so advocate ear cleaner... ha ha ha .. or not .. you are funny Helen


----------



## lady amanda

Tropiclean ear cleaner works wonders....and there is a cocker on the label...lol


----------



## JoJo

hey I have three dogs I can try them both  

I love that Pet Head Poof Magic spray Mandy (embee) recommended ..it smells wonderful even on Oakley .. he can camp it up at the best of times!!


----------



## Dylansmum

JoJo said:


> ok so advocate ear cleaner... ha ha ha .. or not .. you are funny Helen


sorry- confusing 
Meant that as Dylan is on advocate its unlikely that he has ear mites if I'm remembering correctly. Didn't intend for you to clean ears with advocate


----------



## JoJo

Dylansmum said:


> sorry- confusing
> Meant that as Dylan is on advocate its unlikely that he has ear mites if I'm remembering correctly. Didn't intend for you to clean ears with advocate


Ok I thought you were being funny, silly or crazy .... so I wont use advocate, I will give Tropiclean ear cleaner a go then


----------



## Sarette

Thanks for the Tropiclean recommendations as I ordered some yesterday! xx


----------



## weez74

I use that too. Not used anything else so I can't compare, but it seems to work well!


----------



## Jedicrazy

I was told by the dog trainer that smelly ears (she used 'cheesy' to describe) was usually a sign of ear infection.


----------



## kendal

i love quistle, as you just flood the ear cannal and rub the ears so any deep wax gets loosend off and comes out, so i do it in the evening then the next morning i go over them with a normaly ear cleaner on a cotton ball. if they are realy bad i repeat this for a day or two. 

was recomended to me bye someone whos dog has bad ear problems, its the only stuff that helps.


----------



## weez74

Is that the dry one that Fallon recommended?


----------



## kendal

weez74 said:


> Is that the dry one that Fallon recommended?


no it was somone on another forum, its not agains mite it just shifts the wax from deep in the ear cannal and sooths the ear.

http://www.quistel.com/information/index.php?page=earcleaner




but you can get it cheeper on ebay


----------



## Carol

weez74 said:


> Is that the dry one that Fallon recommended?


Are you thinking of Thornit? That is a powder, it also helps with plucking the hairs from their ears.  You can order it on the net, I just googled it.

I use Quistel, like Kendal it was recommended to me to 

Ellie had ear mites even though she'd had advocate when we got her - something to do with the cycle of the ear mite and eggs that had just hatched - it makes my skin crawl just thinking about it! Yuk!  x


----------



## caradunne

Izzy has had several ear infections - she scratches and they smell quite unpleasant when she gets infected, but the vet has never found ear mites. I have a cleaner from the vet 'Logic' and it works brilliantly. I have 'Surolan' ear drops for infections. I do think you should take Dylan to the vet to get checked as infection is common in dogs with these types of ears. A big kiss for Dylan, hope he doesn't mind too much, I have war on my hands as soon as the ear cleaner comes out of the drawer - but I am certain it doesn't hurt!


----------



## Dylansmum

Vet appointment booked for today. Dylan has been pretty good about having the drops, but they haven't had any effect on the smell.


----------



## Dylansmum

Well the vet agreed that his ears are smelly, but could find no cause for it. No redness, inflammation or signs of any infection. She searched his face for any hidden absesses etc, but again nothing found. So I'll just keep using the ear cleaner every few days and see how it goes.


----------



## JoJo

Oh good there is no infection, great news Helen, but worth checking .. I also need to get ear cleaning, mine are a bit wiffy too  I am going to order the ear cleaner this weekend xxx


----------



## embee

Dylansmum said:


> Well the vet agreed that his ears are smelly, but could find no cause for it. No redness, inflammation or signs of any infection. She searched his face for any hidden absesses etc, but again nothing found. So I'll just keep using the ear cleaner every few days and see how it goes.


Maybe just get a bit of air around them. I know it would look a bit daft but could you tie his ears up in a top knot for an hour or two so they get some air


----------



## Dylansmum

embee said:


> Maybe just get a bit of air around them. I know it would look a bit daft but could you tie his ears up in a top knot for an hour or two so they get some air


That conjours up a lovely picture, but I suspect Dylan might not be very happy if I did that


----------



## caradunne

embee said:


> Maybe just get a bit of air around them. I know it would look a bit daft but could you tie his ears up in a top knot for an hour or two so they get some air


Were you thinking of a scrunchie or a clothes peg?


----------



## caradunne

Wierd coincidence - afte reading Helen's concerns this morning I could see Izzy's eye white was now red and she had some pus in the corner - so we have also just got back from the vet, Izzy had an anti biotic/anti inflamatory injection and she has eye gel that makes her eye go green. Have to get that in her eye twice a day - more wars!!!!


----------



## embee

caradunne said:


> Were you thinking of a scrunchie or a clothes peg?


Def a scrunchie but I suppose a clothes peg would suffice as long as it is used on the hair and not the actual ear lobe and Helen could customise some with jewels and maybe market them


----------



## caradunne

Brilliant idea, once promoted on here she will have an immediate sell out - I want a black one with pink diamonds please!


----------



## Dylansmum

Not sure that dogs with their ears pinned up will ever catch on as a major fashion trend


----------



## Tressa

Haha best of luck Cara - Izzy's stepbrother is just the same, and I am running out of ways to fool him


----------



## kendal

caradunne said:


> Wierd coincidence - afte reading Helen's concerns this morning I could see Izzy's eye white was now red and she had some pus in the corner - so we have also just got back from the vet, Izzy had an anti biotic/anti inflamatory injection and she has eye gel that makes her eye go green. Have to get that in her eye twice a day - more wars!!!!



that sounds like conjunctiveitis, could have been sorted with optrex infected eye out the chemist.


----------



## Tressa

Tressa said:


> Haha best of luck Cara - Izzy's stepbrother is just the same, and I am running out of ways to fool him


LOL -did I just say stepbrother? I meant half-brother - another seniot moment, I'm afraid


----------



## Vic3112

I've just purchased some tropiclean ear cleaner too. Maisie's ears STINK, they're greasy round the entrance and they've got black/brown muck inside them!  Have tried pinning her down to clean but she's not keen x


----------



## Dylansmum

Vic3112 said:


> I've just purchased some tropiclean ear cleaner too. Maisie's ears STINK, they're greasy round the entrance and they've got black/brown muck inside them!  Have tried pinning her down to clean but she's not keen x


Might be worth a visit to the vet. Possibly ear mites?
By the way Dylan went to the groomers and was bathed and his ears don't smell any more. I'm going to continue using the ear cleaner weekly though.


----------



## Vic3112

She's due to go on Fri for her 2nd lot of jabs, do you think i should go before? x Glad Dylan's ear are pong free! x


----------



## Tressa

Teddy's ears were the same the other week and I got some ear cleaner from the vet. It is supposed to go right into the ear, but he is like Maisie and goes bonkers when I try to drop it in. He does, however, love having his ears massaged, so I soak a cotton wool ball in the solution and when he is sleepy I start massaging his ears and then use the cotton wool to get right inside and drop some of the solution in. It has worked pretty well, and Maisie may like it, too She may be like Teddy and have excessively waxy ears. Plucking definitely helps, but I can't bring myself to do that myself, so he is is booked in for a plucking session soon. Anyway, this method might help a bit until you get to the vet - worth a try anyway. Teddy is a lot less pongy these days. Good luck.


----------



## Rubydoo

About once a week I wrap a baby wipe around my finger and use it to clean inside Ruby's ears, you can get right down inside the ear as their ear drum is located differently to our own, even the cleanest of ears always seem to leave marks on a baby wipe!


----------

